
Facebook Buys Bangalore Based App Monitoring Co Little Eye Labs - ghosh
http://www.medianama.com/2014/01/223-facebook-little-eye-labs/
======
argonaut
This seems to be closer to an acquihire. Product will only be continued until
July 2014. Roughly $1.5-2M per employee (7 employees).

------
manishsharan
Isn't this deal symptomatic of the typically impatient Indian venture capital
investor ? From what I understand based off conversations with friends in
Bangalore and Pune, Indians VCs want to either see a company delivering
profits almost immediately or be ready for a quick sale to bigger companies.
There seems to be almost no appetite to nurture a tech start-up with the kind
runway typical of american start-ups. As a result , several Indian tech start-
ups are forced into becoming an offshore outsourcing providers.

~~~
sumang
Its not the Indian VCs , its the nature of most of the Indians, I am an Indian
living in Barcelona , Spain . I know Indians who make significant amount of
money (6 digit) every month . They just want to invest in business where they
can see returns from next day or month, Its Indian mentality and its common to
think like this in India .

~~~
manishsharan
I think most people, Indians or otherwise, are averse to risks posed by tech
startups. An they are also unqualified to do so.

My point was that the VCs in India seem to be mostly MBA or big-company-
executive types . I looked at the profiles of some of the GPs at Venture East,
the VC backing Little Eye and not one of them seems to have founded a tech
startup, in India or elsewhere. Same with GSF.

The reason American start-ups do so well is that quite a large number of GPs
at American VC firms were tech entrepreneurs before becoming VCs.

They are happy with their peanut returns. So who are we to complain ?

------
linux_devil
Good to see Indian start-up making the mark here, perhaps it will remove the
stereotype most startups face from investors and potential acquirers as they
are based out of India

~~~
negamax
Actually that's pretty much how most of the country works. When you have tight
liquidity and high inflation, you either quickly want good returns or exit.

------
msahil
The way this is going, this will actually be a part of Parse (parse.com) now
that Facebook bought recently to provide a more robust MBASS platform for app
developers.

~~~
ankit84
Parse.com? I think it is more about cloud services for your apps.

I think it is more towards Facebook Home app. Why would they buy a android
performance monitoring app. The guys at LittleEye have some good tech for
automating the instrumentation of the APK on the device itself (decompile and
build apk back), etc. They may be targeting android app store!

~~~
anenthg
Yes, Facebook home would benefit the most. But, as mentioned by msahil, Parse
will also hugely benefit. Parse has an Android SDK and a custom Push
Notification implementation as part of it which runs as a background job in
the phone. So, resource optimization becomes key here.

------
GoldiKam
This is a great start for the Indian Start up Scenario. India needed this
boost for long time.

~~~
CmonDev
India needs foreign companies buying and shutting down start-ups?

"The entire Little Eye Labs team will move to Facebook’s headquarters in Menlo
Park, California."

~~~
josephagoss
Whilst I actually agree with, I figure an alternative viewpoint is that now
there is more incentive for young Indians to get into the start-up scene due
to the gold at the tunnels end.

Consequently many will fail but also many will pivot to serve Indian interests
in that pursuit.

The net total payoff may be greater than no outside involvement.

~~~
argonaut
There is very little gold at the end of the tunnel for an acquihire.

------
rikacomet
Strange, I think I heard of this few weeks back.. but anyways.. congrats to
LEL team :)

------
ananth99
Congrats to the entire Little Eye Labs team. :)

------
ramsaysnuuhh
Am I the only one who read that as "Bang Bus App"?

~~~
itsbits
yes

